

Ask HN: Map-based Application vs. classic layout - lis

I am building a web application that allows local tourist businesses to promote their tours to tourists.<p>When I started to develop it, I went for a map-based view, see:<p>http://www.spotmapping.com/<p>Because of the map it takes a while to load the site and the content window is limited.<p>That is why I am currently thinking about changing everything to classic web layout, with just a few pictures of the tours and a detail page, which includes just a small map.<p>What do you think? I'm currently user-testing it with a few friends, but I wanted to get more feedback from you guys as well.
======
augustusT
I like the idea of having a big map for a better overview. But as I am used to
working with a 24" screen the content windows is much too small for me...

~~~
lis
Yep, big screens are an issue right now. While it is nice to have such a large
map, it takes forever to load and the content window is, as you said, way too
small.

